# Custom Mone mountain bike



## 66TigerCat (Aug 25, 2020)

Check out this insane build. Copper brake lines !








						Moné Bikes: Look Ma, Copper Brake Lines – Cjell Moné
					

Is this an article written by Cjell, about a bike built by Cjell? Yes, indeed. Not too many other people around here to tell ya about it, so it's me you'll have to listen to. My operation has a couple of facets to it. One being stock frames that I have the privilege of working with a shop in...




					theradavist.com


----------



## SKPC (Aug 25, 2020)

Solving a problem that does not exist seems strange to me.  Cool looking bike though.   What a maintenance nightmare he created with all that brake line tubing exposed ready to be ripped off the bike..    Fun little bike with fancy cool hydraulic brakes and miles of line, but not sure any of the small details solves any real problems.  Those brakes lines, the way he mounted them are at risk of being ripped off.   Every time any maintenance on the bike is required, you have to undo the lines then bleed them.  The handlebar brake line quick release is a good example of this.  Pretty, but not too sure it solves any real issues regarding function.


----------



## fattyre (Aug 25, 2020)

Meh.   That’s a silly looking bike. None of the lines flow well.  It almost looks like three separate bike welded together.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 25, 2020)

Tiny legs anyone?  29-er wheels jammed onto a small frame must not be that comfortable for someone 5'-2" and taller.  Hmmm....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 25, 2020)

I was thinking the geometry of the frame would fit a small T-rex*....*

Like SKPC says, looks like someone had too much time on their hands and created a problem that didn't exist. I do like the small details but should be applied to a more appropriate bike.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 25, 2020)

Would this be a "down time" covid bike?  Somebody sure had a lot of time on their hands. Not wild about the look of the little chain-ring, but that's just me. It think the bike is great and shows a ton of creativity. I'll bet the guy does brake lines on street rods.


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 25, 2020)

You guys forgot his klunker builds :/


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 16, 2020)

I try not to knock anybody's "creative ideas" but cutting edge breakthroughs? Nothing stands out or even blends well with those bikes. It's like fixing a Moredoor (4door) into a Hot Street rod & driving your grandma to church & your kids to soccer games


----------

